# USB functionality

## Beattie

I compiled my kernel taking care to enable the USB options that I wanted to make my devices work... or so I thought...  I rebooted after compiling and installing it, and then plugged some of the devices that I have into the USB to see if they would come up in /dev/usb  they didn't.  I tried a gravis gamepad, an ipaq (I know there is no support but I just wanted to see a node come up), and a digital film reader.  I have seen those same devices make nodes pop up in mandrake before and I was just wondering if anyone had any idea what more I might need to do.  Could it maybe be a fault of the devfs ?

----------

## goosnargh

This a shot in the dark but I have no problems whatsoever with my usb setup and I have merged hotplug and usbutils packs in addition to setting up kernel for usb.  That might solve your problem.

----------

## akhkharu99

the way that i ensured that i would get support for all of my usb hardware is by compiling nearly every usb option as a module . i know this isn't the best way to go about doing this, but it worked.

p.s. i also have a gravis gamepad and it works.

----------

## sa

just curious does cat  /proc/bus/usb/devices say anything?

----------

## mdpye

LoL. I've compiled all the right support into my kernel, the startup sequence verifies the indentification of my USB1.1 and USB2 hubs and ports and yet /proc/bus/usb? No, I don't even have /proc/bus/usb/...!

This is really annoying... Any ideas?

MP

----------

## madpenguin8

You need to enable the preliminary usb device filesystems in the kernel in the usb options. This will make /proc/bus/usb. Try it out, worked for me.

----------

## alpha3on

ipaq should work, there is a ipaq module in the kernel is it not? I'm now moving heaven and earth with getting my jornada usb to work the ipaq module - but tough luck so far, maybe the ipaq works out of the box.

You've got to insmod the usb device module (after the other prerequisites like usbdevfs) with a product and vendor value.

You can get those values with the usbview program or looking at the right place in /proc

----------

## Beattie

 *akhkharu99 wrote:*   

> the way that i ensured that i would get support for all of my usb hardware is by compiling nearly every usb option as a module . i know this isn't the best way to go about doing this, but it worked.
> 
> p.s. i also have a gravis gamepad and it works.

 

ok, but what modules do you load then?

----------

## klieber

moving to hardware forum.

--kurt

----------

